# Project Cosmos 1000



## n0tiert (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi m8´s,

After several years i switched from my good old Thermaltake Xaser III which was a great case these days....  to the CM Cosmos.
I placed all my hardware into the new case and came to the conclusion that it needs some more mods that it came with, specially on the cable management !! and cooling !! and color

My first setup wasn´t that bad as u can see:






but after a few hours of running it showed already the limits in air cooling so i decided to rebuild some parts.

Parts that will be build in:

MagiCool Copper Radiator III  + 3x Scythe SlipStream 120mm@1600
MagiCool Copper Radiator 120 + 1x Scythe SlipStream 120mm@1600
Laing DDC-1T/Plus - 12 Volt
EK´s 4870 x2 Waterblock Acetal
Anfi-tech PWM Waterblock Acetal
Anfi-tech NB Waterblock Acetal
Anfi-tech SB Waterblock Acetal
250 ml Magicool reservoir
11/8 Fittings
11/8 Clear Tygon Tube
Primochill Dye Bomb Water color = red 
XPSC Laing Pump Holder
White Revoltec Cathodes


A major problem is the space on the back of the mounting plate where is no room between the backdoor and the rail for top connecting 8pin mobo or upper fans........
i used the dremel to cut some from the rail so i get my wires underneath it.




and here with wire:





Next week all parts will get a black powdercoat i only have to prepare the top for the 360 radiator to fit in, and the mobo mountingplate for better cable management:






My Doggy takes care that no parts will get lost 

prepare for more....


----------



## MRCL (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm all up for it - this will be cool!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 12, 2009)

The only thing wich gives me a headache is the HDD cooling, since in don´t wanna cut a hole in the front door, and under the HDD cage isn´t that much room to place a low profile fan underneath.....


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 14, 2009)

Since the easter holidays stopped the workflow and shipping from the parts i started today again with some modding on the backplate for better cablemanagement and cpu cooling...






since the backplate was bended a bit in the cpu area due heat already, i thought about cutting a hole for it and overlap it for more stability .....






i hope my Radgrill and other stuff will be here tomorrow so i can start with the Top


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

sounds like a good project - subscribed!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks bro,

space seems to be ok for the cpu  ....




and even more room for upper cables since the isn´t space because of the rail as shown above....
Before:






After:


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn it, still waiting for the parts to come.... well i used the time starting to mod the upper fancover. 
i will place some black A.C Ryan Mesh into it 




Let´s Drill some holes:




After cutting the middle part with the dremel it was time to rasp that thing




it took about 1 1/2 hour for a nice result...




i hope the parts will come asap. 

Time for some beer


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice mods on this ,Keep going m8 .


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 15, 2009)

i forgot some to mention on the mesh mod, make shure u keep the the rubber coating 




and use it as your template for cutting the mesh later...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 15, 2009)

that part i was going to put stainless steel there but after i get my case powdercoated black .but that is not for awhile yet .


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice mod. Subscribed.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally some of the long awaited Parts arrived Today 

So i can start preparing the top for the Radiator and finally give the frame to the Powder coating... 





and i can go on with the fan cover

Placed the rubber coating on the Mesh:





Fits almost perfect 





Let´s get it on ......


----------



## vladmire (Apr 17, 2009)

nice job,,, subscribed!


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 17, 2009)

Today i droped the frame at the Powdercoater and will get it back on Tuesday, with 25 Euro it isn´t a bad price since i pay´d over 100 bucks for getting the Hood of my car painted 

After 1 retry i finally success to insert the Mesh into the upper fan cover and have it clean 
i tried to insert it bended first but didn´t get the curves smooth so i used the dremel and cut the sides in the cover a bit to slide the mesh in , gives some good stability , finaly i used the gluegun to hold it in place....






Top side 







Another day while waiting for Parts to come..... 

shit


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking real nice so far!


----------



## Alv (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, it's looking really good, waiting for more!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, it's looking really good, waiting for more!! 

(yeah copy pasted)


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 18, 2009)

Some more Parts arrived today, 






So now i still wait for the mainboard/gfx waterblocks... and the caos can begin


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 19, 2009)

For monitoring & controlling the temp of the cooling system i found some parts which i could use, a lian li 5 1/4 slot cover in aluminum and the old fan regulators of my Xaser III case for the fan´s... maybe i´ll add some blue led´s also.






for the Temp display i ordered this:





it´s gonna be placed in the middle between the knob´s 
the Knob´s need to be counterbore due the space between frontdoor and drive bay


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 21, 2009)

Today i picked up the frame at the Powdercoater, now i start rebuilding it 

All Parts:





















puuuh almost done.... hehe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2009)

The PCing looks fantastic, going to be killer once you get it all back together. What you got planned for the outside, going to have it sprayed, and if so what color scheme?

BTW that looks like a really dark blue instead of black, is it the light or am I right?


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The PCing looks fantastic, going to be killer once you get it all back together. What you got planned for the outside, going to have it sprayed, and if so what color scheme?
> 
> BTW that looks like a really dark blue instead of black, is it the light or am I right?



For the outside it´s staying in stock colors, the silver/black is a good coop for me,
i thought about the window kit, and some bright white light maybe, water color will be pure blood if i can mix it 

the frame is truely black must be the flash since it´s 10:30 pm here already ....


----------



## vladmire (Apr 23, 2009)

nice paint job mate.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 23, 2009)

damn that is sweet looking .


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 24, 2009)

Thx m8´s,

yeeeah the powdercoater done a great job, tonight i will show some updates from the frame, added the grill and radiator and needed to modify the to cover a bit to fit , the EK waterblocks for the CPU and GPU finally arrived, but still waiting for the mainboard waterblocks to come, they are no mass products and handcrafted so it takes a while and the dude´s at Anfi-tech do a kickass job ..... but next time i will wait till i have all parts are in hands, i bet u guys know what i´m talking about, hehe 

take a look at the kickass products the guys @ anfi-tech do:

http://shop.anfi-tec.de/


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 24, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some new pictures from the frame with build in radiator and fans
i couldn´t mount the radiator all the way in the back to get enough room in the 2nd 5 1/4 slot for the dvd drive to fit in , the upper hand bars have a big mounting plate and cannot be placed on other position due the the side cover holes for the bar.















more to come ..... stay tuned


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 24, 2009)

very nice m8
can't w8 to see it done


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 25, 2009)

I started to built my custom fan & temp controller as u can see here:






(i know i messed it up wth scratches :shadedshu ) hehe
may i can fix it with some smooth sanding......


EK´s waterblock for my CPU 
no need to lapp that one 













EK´s waterblock for my Sapphire 4870 x2 











Lets prepare the gfx card......


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey m8´s i got a question on the fan sensor wire, if i solder 3 fan´s to one 3 pin molex, would it come to any problem with the mb sensor reading the RPM? since it will have 3 different signals, all 3 fan´s are same type/build.

thx


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 26, 2009)

no if they all have the same rpms.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> no if they all have the same rpms.



what about the power? is the mobo enough on that pin?

Or is he drawing power from the fan controller he is building?


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 26, 2009)

all 3 fan´s have same rpm and same type (scythe´s slipstreams) 
i take the power from the custom fan controller , and only plug the sensor wire on the mainboard.

thx


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 28, 2009)

i need to switch from from my selfmade fan controller to the coolermaster aerogate 3
because the 3 radiator fan´s taking to much power for the parts i wanted to use from the thermaltake, 
i need about 15 watt´s for them (12V * 0.41A = 4,92W * 14,76 W)
i check´d several newer fan controller with temp display and they are almost all to weak on a single fan rail, the default on them is 6-12 watt for each rail ..... the aerogate delivers 18 Watt on each rail and it also fits in the case due the small space between the slot and front door and it´s the same brand.....


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 28, 2009)

you could mount another 120MM by the exhaust!  I like those magicool rads, theyre very nice and slim.  Great build btw...  very pro (the mesh looks sick).

i only say the extra rad bc that triple is gonna get overloaded...


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> you could mount another 120MM by the exhaust!  I like those magicool rads, theyre very nice and slim.  Great build btw...  very pro (the mesh looks sick).
> 
> i only say the extra rad bc that triple is gonna get overloaded...



I thought a triple would be enough for all components ?!

pwm,cpu,nb,gpu,sb u shure ?


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 28, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> I thought a triple would be enough for all components ?!
> 
> pwm,cpu,nb,gpu,sb u shure ?



100% sure... youre not going to have more than 150CFM moving through that top rad - 1. its in a low-medium airflow configuration due to the restrictive top cover of the cosmos, 2. it is at the top (i.e. hottest) part of your system, and you're going to be moving warm air through it.  3. 150CFM assumes the restriction of that BIX-like rad and the top cover backpressure - even 70CFM fans will struggle to move a decent amount of air through that rad.

Finally, I had a very similar (heat wise) set up to yours, without the nb and sb blocks, just the e8500 and the dual gtx 260's and an open-air triple at the top of the case(no heat from the case was hitting the rad) with 58cfm fans in pull, and that sucker got overloaded *fast* when everything was under load.

with just the triple, your GPUs will load at ~50 - 55C, but your proc will actually run considerably hotter at load, when both gpu's are also stressed, than with the air setup.  

The heat dump from a quad and dual high-end GPU's is extreme, especially when OC'd; i'm talking ~550-650W of heat...  with you're current rad setup, at maximum, you would be able to dump ~350-400W of heat effectively, an extra 120MM can shave 150-200W of additional heat when coupled with a quiet fan - and you plenty of have room for it.






this is my current setup (sorry for the blur) - there is a triple mcr320 at the top, a magicool 120MM slim at the back, and a dual mcr 220 at the front.  Its a little extreme, and i dont think you need 6x120MM worth of rad unless you want somthing really quiet, but you will definitely, without a doubt, need more than a triple.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

so is a triple good enough for just the proc?


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 28, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> so is a triple good enough for just the proc?



a dual is good for the OC'd quad core alone (depending on how low your temps need to go and your airflow - a triple is prolly a little overkill, but again, not if you're using 40CFM fans).  But then you're left with only a single for the 4870X2, and that is not enough for that card; the saphhire atomic WC with a single rad loads at 65C... 65C is absurdly high for watercooling a gpu.  Most gpu's that are WC'd do not load above 45-50C.  That just means that the water in that loop is heating up.  What then happens is that water from the card will heat up and sabotage the cooling of the loop, which will be then unable to unload the heat from the proc.  Ive seen it happen with my loop (and it sucks)

Its not so much just about the rad, its also alot about how much air you're moving through it, and how cold the air is.  If you're moving a 300-400CFM of cold air through a triple, then it would be enough... if you have a dual rad that you stick in a bucket of ice water... then its enough.  But when the air is semi-warm, and there is only a moderate amount of it, then the more rad the better.

The other advantage of having an additional single rad on the exhaust fan, is that this rad can go right after the proc, and then eliminate that heat, thus putting colder water into the gpu block.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> a dual is good for the OC'd quad core alone (depending on how low your temps need to go and your airflow - a triple is prolly a little overkill, but again, not if you're using 40CFM fans).  But then you're left with only a single for the 4870X2, and that is not enough for that card; the saphhire atomic WC with a single rad loads at 65C... 65C is absurdly high for watercooling a gpu.  Most gpu's that are WC'd do not load above 45-50C.  That just means that the water in that loop is heating up.  What then happens is that water from the card will heat up and sabotage the cooling of the loop, which will be then unable to unload the heat from the proc.
> 
> Its not so much just about the rad, its also alot about how much air you're moving through it, and how cold the air is.  If you're moving a 300-400CFM of cold air through a triple, then it would be enough... if you have a dual rad that you stick in a bucket of ice water... then its enough.  But when the air is semi-warm, and there is only a moderate amount of it, then the more rad the better.
> 
> The other advantage of having an additional single rad on the exhaust fan, is that this rad can go right after the proc, and then eliminate that heat, thus putting colder water into the gpu block.



ok thx m8,

i´ll go for another MagiCool XTREME SINGLE 120 Radiator for the exhaust then , i´m using scythe´s slipstream 1600RPM (controlled)for the rad´s then, ..... 

how would you do the tubing then ?


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 28, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> ok thx m8,
> 
> i´ll go for another MagiCool XTREME SINGLE 120 Radiator for the exhaust then , i´m using scythe´s slipstream 1600RPM (controlled)for the rad´s then, .....
> 
> ...



personally I would route it like this






the stuff in pink can be routed in a number of ways, I put the one which gives priority to the NB and VRMs, but whichever you like/looks the best in terms of tubing management...

like this would look better.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

so if I add a 437W TEC would the triple + single be good


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 28, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> so if I add a 437W TEC would the triple + single be good



hrmmmm... TEC's are a bit different, I personally dont know much about them nor how low they have to be cooled in order to be effective. You will need a high flowrate in order to keep something that hot under control, so maybe no NB and SB blocks for you .


The general answer seems to be "a quad rad is fine but with a high flowrate and good airflow" -> 
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/245151-29-magicool-arctic  (btw... the koolance measure where it says that a dual rad can dissipate 700W of heat is done with some insanely high CFM fans, and does not represent reality.)
http://www.overclock.net/peltiers-tec/328828-437-w-tec-waterblock-other-than.html


you should ask Wile E - he knows alot about pelts.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

k cool
I'm going 1/2" all the way

n0tiert: srry for jacking ur thread


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 29, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> k cool
> I'm going 1/2" all the way
> 
> n0tiert: srry for jacking ur thread



np Scrizz,

it was a great information for both of us 

haha ordered the 2nd rad, i think i´ll never finish it since i have to wait again for more parts to come........


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 29, 2009)

Waaahooo, finally my canned Anfi-tech Mainboard Waterblocks arrived today 
These are NO mass products, and they are Handcrafted !

As a gimmick they include a AF keychain

Here some pictures:


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

ooooo very nice


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 29, 2009)

here is view from board with the waterblocks:






the progress is getting a face


----------



## douglatins (Apr 29, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> personally I would route it like this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090428/tubing3.png
> 
> ...



I have been told that these are too many elements for a single pump/loop, also i personally came to a conclusion that 2 radiators in a loop is not a good idea, since theres a greater loss in pressure from a bigger rad


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 30, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I have been told that these are too many elements for a single pump/loop, also i personally came to a conclusion that 2 radiators in a loop is not a good idea, since theres a greater loss in pressure from a bigger rad



so what hint would you give me then ?
add a second pump ? 

maybe i check for more posts for a loop/rad setup i mean i have seen many setup in this gallery and not all have 2 pumps 2 rad´s


----------



## douglatins (Apr 30, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> so what hint would you give me then ?
> add a second pump ?
> 
> maybe i check for more posts for a loop/rad setup i mean i have seen many setup in this gallery and not all have 2 pumps 2 rad´s



Maybe, but that would increase a lot the money you would be spending, do you really need to WC the mobo? Im trying to fing my thread about WC, will link it here

Here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91696

PS, I didnt buy anything yet, been waiting for a sidewinder estimate for one week


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 30, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Maybe, but that would increase a lot the money you would be spending, do you really need to WC the mobo?



Well another 80 € ain´t the thing since i already spend arround 500 bucks on the wk stuff,
well the pump i have give me 600 liter/h so u say it´s to weak for the complete system ?


----------



## douglatins (Apr 30, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Well another 80 € ain´t the thing since i already spend arround 500 bucks on the wk stuff,
> well the pump i have give me 600 liter/h so u say it´s to weak for the complete system ?



I wouldnt say the LPH thats good enought, but whats important is the head preassure, that might decrease to a not optimal point, if buying a second pump res is a possibility i would consider the mobo blocks be on the single 120mm rad. But still you should get more information about this, im no expert


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 30, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I wouldnt say the LPH thats good enought, but whats important is the head preassure, that might decrease to a not optimal point, if buying a second pump res is a possibility i would consider the mobo blocks be on the single 120mm rad. But still you should get more information about this, im no expert



that is absolutely true.  Dual rads are ok because a rad is very low restriction in comparison to blocks etc etc... you can daisy chain rads, and alot of high end builders (digital storm) daisy chain up to 3 rads together.  but you have a very good point about the mobo components - they will hurt flowrates.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 30, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I wouldnt say the LPH thats good enought, but whats important is the head preassure, that might decrease to a not optimal point, if buying a second pump res is a possibility i would consider the mobo blocks be on the single 120mm rad. But still you should get more information about this, im no expert



i use a triple and a single rad for the cooling with scythe´s slipstream@1600 88,11 CFM each
i´ll  see, maybe i set a loop with a single rad for the mobo a the rest with the triple, also i could set a third single in the bottom of the case lets see what the first run says


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking good, subscribed!


----------



## douglatins (Apr 30, 2009)

I myself am looking in a purchase that consist of a quad rad for my gpu and a corei7 that i hopefully will buy sometime. The motherboard cooling i might buy Thermalright HSFs.
(I updated what i'm interested in - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91696)

But then if you really want a cpu, gpu and mobo WC'ed in one loop, because thats way badass, adding one block for say the NB which is the hottest component would not hurt that much, and then adding a couple of thermalright HSFs would still make it look good and perform best. But thats only if you would stick with one loop.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok i have new information, i ran a MartinsFlowEstimator and this is what i came up with: 







It seems that pump can handle some pounding, maybe ill bet this over the D5 655 after all


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah that is the pump that I have it is stronger than the D5 vario and has a more head pressure.... its nuts.  It handles the 3 rads and 3 blocks well...  If you want, you can also get the xspc resevoir top to save a bit of space and tubing.  youre also prolly NOT gonna use 12 feet of tubing... 8 maybe... 12 is a ton of tubing.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 30, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> yeah that is the pump that I have it is stronger than the D5 vario and has a more head pressure.... its nuts.  It handles the 3 rads and 3 blocks well...  If you want, you can also get the xspc resevoir top to save a bit of space and tubing.  youre also prolly NOT gonna use 12 feet of tubing... 8 maybe... 12 is a ton of tubing.



Im only worried about its reliability, since i will be importing from a store if one fails i will be without a pc for a long time

I calculated with that XSPC


----------



## n0tiert (May 1, 2009)

i´m using the EK-DDC X-TOP V2 G1/4 for my Laing DDC-1plus T


----------



## n0tiert (May 1, 2009)

Testloop in progress & no leaks  (yet)






for the water color i will use Primochill´s Dye Bomb "Blood Red"


----------



## phanbuey (May 2, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Testloop in progress & no leaks  (yet)
> 
> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/2860/p1010084.jpg
> 
> for the water color i will use Primochill´s Dye Bomb "Blood Red"



Im thinking about getting that same die bomb!... gonna wait to see how it looks in your loop.  Great progress so far, cant wait to see what the temps will be like.

Roughly how long did it take to bleed the loop?


----------



## n0tiert (May 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Im thinking about getting that same die bomb!... gonna wait to see how it looks in your loop.  Great progress so far, cant wait to see what the temps will be like.
> 
> Roughly how long did it take to bleed the loop?



Where would be the best place to mount the thermalsensor ? 
Inside the loop or at the end before it flows back into the rad , i think to meassure real temp would be here then .....

didn´t build the full loop yet, waiting for the last 120 (exhaust) rad will tell ya when done ....
man, that suxx the postman was here on thursday didn´t catch him , friday whe had MAY day (all was closed) they don´t deliver on saturday´s so he comes monday..... damn


----------



## n0tiert (May 2, 2009)

Push or Pull Airflow.....

What would u guys suggest on best Airflow based on these pictures,






and which method to use push or pull.... which gives better result ?

thx


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 2, 2009)

I have mine pushing air on the top, because I Changed the fans around and didnt pay attention while my HAF 932 top fan blows out, and I tell you what, my temps are very nice. I idle on 3.01ghz, around 26C and on load Im about 39C. Not sure if I would have better with straight pull out or straight push, but I like the air blowing across the fins.


----------



## phanbuey (May 2, 2009)

for 1600 RPM scythes pull would be better - especially since those magicools have some decent fins per square inch (FPI).

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html

The only problem with pull is that it lowers the radiator and takes up more drive bays ... so maybe push, will work better for that particular combo.


----------



## Scrizz (May 2, 2009)

pull
and pic1


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 2, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> pull
> and pic1?



I agrre with pic 1 it is how the cosmos is setup,I have to put my 2 Scythe DFS123812H-3000 fans back in the bottom .I have one pull air in the fan shroud at the bottom then mounted one on the drive gage to blow between my 4870`s .The one in there now is behind the cpu pulling air out.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 3, 2009)

Oh and yes, Pic 1 is better, less change for heat pockets.


----------



## n0tiert (May 3, 2009)

Some updates for today, 

I change the fan´s to pic #1 and mounted the mainboard into the case to meassure the tubes for the pump and reservoir. hopefully the 120 rad comes in tomorrow so i can go over to the cable management and finaly run that sucka


----------



## douglatins (May 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome! 

What tubing have you used? some nice tight curves there, nice to see no kinking


----------



## n0tiert (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Wow, that looks awesome!
> 
> What tubing have you used? some nice tight curves there, nice to see no kinking



Tube = Tygon 360 8/11 mm Ø 
Tygon tubes are very soft and smooth from the material
i used metall springs to get those tight curves


----------



## Scrizz (May 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## n0tiert (May 3, 2009)

the backside where i placed the tempsensor also u can see the benefit of the rail mod 







after all is done i need to polish the case, fingerprints all over


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

I assume you will be running this with no right side panel?


----------



## n0tiert (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I assume you will be running this with no right side panel?



shure i will place panel back on why shouldnt i ? fits perfect  
i cut the rail a bit see 1st post before there was no room between the mainboard backplate and the rail.
pulled the tube out a bit to connect the sensor cable is resists covered between the rail and side panel


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Oh so you just tuck that tubing back in the case?


----------



## n0tiert (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Oh so you just tuck that tubing back in the case?



it will be placed like this:






side panel fit´s perfect


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## n0tiert (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Very nice.



since i changed the backplate bend & drilled a hole in the area above the rail i can also make some smooth wirering up there for the upper usb connector of maiboard, fan power, tempsensor .....


----------



## n0tiert (May 3, 2009)

just found those on coolermaster.nl from the HAF Case might be kewl coz they are all black







and the black side panels from the cosmos "S" might also looks sharp






to bad they don´t sell the rear mesh slot bracket like the HAF has....


----------



## phanbuey (May 3, 2009)

nexus makes a mesh rear bracket just like that


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> nexus makes a mesh rear bracket just like that



yepp i found them, thx !






then the mesh on the case looks all the same... dunno why they didn´t done that for the cosmos modell in stock


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 4, 2009)

Looking good man. I should have got me some coil to go with the tubing I got.


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Looking good man. I should have got me some coil to go with the tubing I got.



The coil´s do a great job ! and they arent that expensive... i think it´s better than that plastik stuff u can buy


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

Finally i can close the loop today, 

the exaust radiator and the pumpholder arrived today


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Remember to take a butt load of pictures


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Remember to take a butt load of pictures



I´d say w00t w00t in the butt


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 4, 2009)

wow , that's really great work , very nice look


----------



## Scrizz (May 4, 2009)

sweet can't w8 to see even more pics.
You've given me some great ideas on what to do with my Comos S
especially in the water cooling area.


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> sweet can't w8 to see even more pics.
> You've given me some great ideas on what to do with my Comos S
> especially in the water cooling area.



haha all ideas are property of the owner 
if it has almost the same backplate check the upper bend mod for better cablemanagement
it´s just a few millimeter but have a great effect dunno why coolermaster done that in first place





and to move it into the 5 1/4 slot also make shure u drill that hole


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

MUST SEE MORE PICS *twitches*  This is a beautiful build.


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

it looks like i have a little space problem with the exhaust Rad, due space and the upper rad connectors, also the fan would cover the first quart of the mainboard if i mount it in the case, lets see what i can do..... because i don´t wanna mount the rad outside i took the xtreme edition of magicool 120 there was also a slim version, but i thought if i go on the slim i don´t need a second rad..... only preffers the phat chics


----------



## Scrizz (May 4, 2009)

lol phat chics


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

here is the prob, as u can see the magicool Xtreme 120 Rad takes a lot of space in the exaust area






the exhaust mesh from the case is a bit neded to the outside, so i had to cut it out to place athe fan here....


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

man, that sucks... i would not even try to fit the fattie... the only way that thing will fit is if you re-route your entire tubing system... is there anywhere else in the case you can put it?  Maybe instead of an exhaust rad, the triple can be the exhaust and that rad can be the chiller... i.e. the rad that cools the air after the pumo and before the cpu?  im thinking hard drive intake.


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> man, that sucks... i would not even try to fit the fattie... the only way that thing will fit is if you re-route your entire tubing system... is there anywhere else in the case you can put it?  Maybe instead of an exhaust rad, the triple can be the exhaust and that rad can be the chiller... i.e. the rad that cools the air after the pumo and before the cpu?  im thinking hard drive intake.



The tubing isn´t the prob, seem´s to fit if i leave it at the rear exhaust !
i didn´t wanted to attach attach the fan or rad at the outside, but the side frame covers should overlap the fan from it´s depth.....

the cosmos (S) has a bottom fan intake, but i if place the rad there it would messup the cablemanagement and place for the pump, reservoir.....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Maybe send it back and get a stealth rad? 

*edit*

Black Ice do a cracking range of stealth radiators, I had a stealth 24cm Xflow one, the temperatures were excellent in my old cosmos.


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=200&products_id=21112 < that would work with a quiet Yate loon 120x20MM fan.


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Maybe send it back and get a stealth rad?



the xtreme has 47mm in depth, a slim has 30mm with and with fan 55 mm is also alot of space to mount it with attache´d fan there... i´ll place the fan on the outside... if it doesn´t look or work good i go for a slim and might place it on bottom....

scythe also have a slim Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim, 100 x 100 x 12mm
with a slim rad it would be 42 mm with fan 

hhhhmmmm i give the phat chic a try first.....


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> the xtreme has 47mm in depth, a slim has 30mm with and with fan 55 mm is also alot of space to mount it with attache´d fan there... i´ll place the fan on the outside... if it doesn´t look or work good i go for a slim and might place it on bottom....
> 
> scythe also have a slim Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim, 100 x 100 x 12mm
> with a slim rad it would be 42 mm with fan
> ...



but if you get the slim and the 120x20mm fan then all you would need is 3mm more for 50MM, and you definitely have 3MM in that pic.  The other thing it would do, if you use push, is move the nozzles back 15mm, which would give a slightly cleaner look - I agree with you about not mounting it outside though, good call.

Make that phat chick work!


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

let`s bring it on .....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

You could always turn it upside down so that the barbs are at the top, mount it on the outside of the rear 12cm fan mount, drill 2 holes for the tubes to pass through and have a regular fan mounted on the inside?

If you understand that, ill be impressed haha.

*loads up ms paint*


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> You could always turn it upside down so that the barbs are at the top, mount it on the outside of the rear 12cm fan mount, drill 2 holes for the tubes to pass through and have a regular fan mounted on the inside?
> 
> If you understand that, ill be impressed haha.
> 
> *loads up ms paint*



holes are drilled already from stock upper the 120mm mount, i place the fan on the outside, no way to place it upsidedown without using 90° barbs, btw how much do the decrease flowrate anyway ?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Heres my artistic impression 







90 degree bends will impede flow but I cant imagine that it would be significant.


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Heres my artistic impression
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2946u87.png
> 
> 90 degree bends will impede flow but I cant imagine that it would be significant.



haha sweet


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Would that layout work?


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Would that layout work?



i´ll do it reverse , rad in fan out , fan in pull mode


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

ah, good plan.


----------



## Scrizz (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Heres my artistic impression
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2946u87.png
> 
> 90 degree bends will impede flow but I cant imagine that it would be significant.



wow you're good, u drew perfectly straight lines


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

.: The Phat Chic Lost :.​









just have to cut the coil for those small tubes an tighten that chic up


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 4, 2009)

Actually it looks good. Id have mounted it on the outside of the back if it were me. Then again, the inside is indeed nice.


----------



## n0tiert (May 4, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Actually it looks good. Id have mounted it on the outside of the back if it were me. Then again, the inside is indeed nice.



I thought about that too but, didn´t want to have the tubes out the case and the rad hanging on the back... fan isn´t that huge an dnd on the back


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> I thought about that too but, didn´t want to have the tubes out the case and the rad hanging on the back... fan isn´t that huge an dnd on the back



You animal... that looks great!... the back fan wont be noticeable from the rest of the case IMO, expecially with a black wire grill of some sort.

great job that looks fantastic!


----------



## Scrizz (May 5, 2009)

very nice


----------



## n0tiert (May 5, 2009)

The Aerogate 3 arrived today, and i really hope it can handle the 15W from the 3 Rad Scythe´s on 1 wire.... and there will be enough juice for the other 3 connector on the pcb usually there should be 18w per channel ... we´ll see 

All newer Temp/Fan Controllers have such a weak output, dunno understand that :shadedshu


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 5, 2009)

Im thinking it should.


----------



## n0tiert (May 5, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Im thinking it should.



Works like a charm so far !


----------



## Alv (May 5, 2009)

how do you connect the 3 Rad Scythe´s on 1 wire??


----------



## n0tiert (May 5, 2009)

Alv said:


> how do you connect the 3 Rad Scythe´s on 1 wire??



i cut each fan the 3pin molex of sleeved them to one and soldered them to one new 3pin Molex
so the 3 Rad fans are connected to 1 > connector on the fan controller and all 3 of em are regulated true one channel on the controller

Not "1" wire ... 

the rpm wire is outsourced and will be connected to the mb so if the fans fall out systems shutdown


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> i cut each fan the 3pin molex of sleeved them to one and soldered them to one new 3pin Molex
> so the 3 Rad fans are connected to 1 > connector on the fan controller and all 3 of em are regulated true one channel on the controller
> 
> Not "1" wire ...
> ...



What happens if only one fan shuts down?


----------



## n0tiert (May 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> What happens if only one fan shuts down?



well it should keep the system in cool temps till i´m back


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> well it should keep the system in cool temps till i´m back


----------



## Scrizz (May 6, 2009)




----------



## n0tiert (May 7, 2009)

Some small updates Today:

i used some car door protection to cover the holes i cut for the cpu and 24pin connector







temp, rad fan´s cables sleeved and still enough room for more cables  (upper bend mod)






cleaning and testing the loop for few hours......






adding PSU and doing cablemanagement....






my brother-in-law is a lathe operator and i´m waiting for him to show up to bring me the reservoir aluminum distance parts. then i can mount that one and bring the XSPC Laing holder with pump in place

also started to sleeve some S-ATA cables 







still a few things to do, i hope i get it done to the weekend....


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2009)

very nice m8
love the sata cables


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2009)

That top rad had me fooled, was looking at the pics and wondering where the the line back to the pump/res was, then realized thats the line way up front. 

Looking really nice, got any outside shots?


----------



## n0tiert (May 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That top rad had me fooled, was looking at the pics and wondering where the the line back to the pump/res was, then realized thats the line way up front.
> 
> Looking really nice, got any outside shots?




 thx, 
the outside is still the naked frame, will put it back together when i´m done with the cablemanagement..., still have to do some improvements to the side frame panels because the rad grill covers some panel skrew holes needs some cuts.....


----------



## n0tiert (May 7, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> very nice m8
> love the sata cables




yeeeah but i have to redo the middle one shrink looks ugly

thx


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 7, 2009)

Looking good n0, cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## n0tiert (May 7, 2009)

The Outside will be mainly Stock, besides a windows Panel, and the upper fan cover mesh mod, dunno what i could do more on the outside..... gimme some ideas m8´s !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2009)

I still say get the outside painted. The outside looks fine on the case as it is, but a nice paintjob will make that shine and really stand out. I would say go two tone with is, most CM cases lend to that well since the CD bays and down then the top of the case is always mesh, just looks natural for that to be another color. Or keep that as black and have the rest painted.


----------



## n0tiert (May 7, 2009)

My Brother in Law showed up Today.... 






here are the aluminum Reservoir holders also he made me some feetpins, the cosmos (S) usually stands on the bottom bars, and if u move the case u scratch em over the floor if u have no Carpet, so i thought some POM feets would round it up... just need to drill some straight holes in the bottom bars


----------



## n0tiert (May 8, 2009)

.: It´s alive :.​
hehe, ok i finally got the reservoir and pump in place, after adding some feser corrosion additive, i tried the  "Blood Red" out , i needed 4 PrimoCHILL´s Dye Bombs syringes to get a almost true "Blood Red" in the loop as u can see on the picture below






@phan get at least 4 syringes !!! water was bloody in seconds

Wonders if "cool aid cherry" would do the same effect ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 9, 2009)

Dude that looks sexy!


----------



## n0tiert (May 9, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Dude that looks sexy!



thx m8, 

i´m almost done, just doing some makeup on the wires, the inner part is done i would say...
just have to cut some on the upper side cover so it´s fit´s


----------



## n0tiert (May 9, 2009)

here is the backside, needs to be straighten up..... 






also i have to sleeve the I/O cables from the upper front audio,e-sata,usb,power,reset button and strap it down to the mb connectors


----------



## Scrizz (May 9, 2009)

whoa, very nice m8
did you get a window for that setup?
It needs to be displayed!


----------



## n0tiert (May 9, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> whoa, very nice m8
> did you get a window for that setup?
> It needs to be displayed!



yeah will add window panel , still dunno which one, i thought about getting the cosmos S black side door´s would be more contrast then .... 
if anyone arround my place would have a cosmos S so i could see how it would look´s like ....


----------



## phanbuey (May 10, 2009)

Pics? temps?  Yeah that dye bomb stuff is so weak... i had a pink loop for 3 days lol.  Mine took 3 but just barely, and my rez is tiny compared to yours.

they make it sound so powerful and scary... like more than 3 drops and all the blocks are gonna turn RED. lol 2 syringes later it was still pink.


----------



## n0tiert (May 10, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Pics? temps?  Yeah that dye bomb stuff is so weak... i had a pink loop for 3 days lol.  Mine took 3 but just barely, and my rez is tiny compared to yours.
> 
> they make it sound so powerful and scary... like more than 3 drops and all the blocks are gonna turn RED. lol 2 syringes later it was still pink.




Here are some idle Temps,






Water sensor show´s 30° Celsius
will do some performance pics`s tonight.... gotta rush it´s Mother´s Day ....

Don´t mind the PCI-E speed show´s it wrong.......

Need to update Catalyst to 9.4 anyway.... 

l8rz


----------



## n0tiert (May 10, 2009)

Some Pictures,

need to change the bottom fan too, will add a scythe too.
Dunno why but atm it´s hard to get a window panel... all stores waiting for them i hope i get at least one hehe...  










atm i got it stable @ 3511.89 MHz 38° C,  1,425 V water temp is arround 31-32 °C
time for a little RBE Tweaking since the 4870 x2 are so sweet 
it´s not bad for almost 1Ghz overclocked, might wanna switch to 955 to hit over the 4Ghz barrier


----------



## phanbuey (May 10, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Some Pictures,
> 
> need to change the bottom fan too, will add a scythe too.
> Dunno why but atm it´s hard to get a window panel... all stores waiting for them i hope i get at least one hehe...
> ...




Get OCCT to load both GPU's and use prime small FTT to load CPU and leave for an hour to test capability of the loop.  Then look at loaded temps - if the loop is properly configured, then the temps will be lower than air, and when you turn all of the stress tests off, the temps should go back to normal idle temps in under a minute.  Also get some






it will lower your temps by a 1-2 C and it costs about as much as a beer, also only comes in red, so it won't adversely affect the color of that loop.


----------



## n0tiert (May 13, 2009)

Here are some OC Results

3DMark Vantage






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1056967


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

that cpu is holding you back


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

here is the Cosmos S panel in stock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999186


----------



## n0tiert (May 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> here is the Cosmos S panel in stock
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999186



thx Scrizz,

Yeah i was planing to get the new AMD x4 955 BE for my Setup but my TV broke so i have to safe some money first , the panel @ new egg is not a solution for me since i live in germany price and shipping would be to high then ,all our local dealer waiting for the incoming of the panel....


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 13, 2009)

n0tiert awesome case man.I too have been waiting for like a yaer now for a sidewindow,Maybe try the CoolerMaster forum  site.I heard they were out of stock and that was 6 months ago since i went there.
http://forum.coolermaster.com/

Also try the partshop for CoolerMaster 
http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2009)

Nice Vantage run, your 4870x2 got stock cooling? And you got it volt modded, or are you just lucky? :O


----------



## n0tiert (May 13, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice Vantage run, your 4870x2 got stock cooling? And you got it volt modded, or are you just lucky? :O



thx,
Just raised the core and mem clocks, no Bios or Voltmod´s yet.... just the EK 4870 x2 Waterblock and some Noctua Thermalpaste ......


----------



## n0tiert (May 13, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> n0tiert awesome case man.I too have been waiting for like a yaer now for a sidewindow,Maybe try the CoolerMaster forum  site.I heard they were out of stock and that was 6 months ago since i went there.
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/
> 
> Also try the partshop for CoolerMaster
> http://www.coolermaster.nl/shop/



thx m8
will check the coolermaster nl, might be the best place to get it hopefully


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> thx,
> Just raised the core and mem clocks, no Bios or Voltmod´s yet.... just the EK 4870 x2 Waterblock and some Noctua Thermalpaste ......



Ah the Sapphire must have a cap of 900mhz in CCC, I'm slightly jealous


----------



## n0tiert (May 13, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah the Sapphire must have a cap of 900mhz in CCC, I'm slightly jealous



i think the card can go higher with some decent voltmod via RBE ... but atleast i went trough the 1000Mhz barrier on the ram, using RivaTuner  
the sapphire Temps under load are still in a good range ..... 
in CCC core max 780 
mem max 900
the profile of the Asus x2 TOP Bios version let u go higher than 900Mhz
Also i hope i can kick over the 4Ghz with the AMD x4 955 BE


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

can't w8 to see your results with the 955


----------



## n0tiert (May 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> can't w8 to see your results with the 955



haha scrizz, i will spank some intel asses then


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

The case is coming along quite well N0tiert! I bought the window side panel and love the thing! You go to Frozen CPU and it costs $100 just for something that doesn't look quite as nice as the one Cooler Master does! NO bolts on the panel, and very nice and clean... 








Great job so far!


----------



## n0tiert (May 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The case is coming along quite well N0tiert! I bought the window side panel and love the thing! You go to Frozen CPU and it costs $100 just for something that doesn't look quite as nice as the one Cooler Master does! NO bolts on the panel, and very nice and clean...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/DSCN1388.jpg
> 
> ...



thx m8,

yeeeaah the stores over here re anounce the part 3rd time already..... i think i hit coolermaster.nl directly to get it  also i will order the HAF Tool free fasteners to get rid of the blue


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

cool cool


----------



## Alv (May 13, 2009)

I found the side panel here, it is a Spanish shop

http://www.tienda-traxtore.com/tienda/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=4117

also, how did you prepare the top for the radiators? do you have pictures of that??

thanks

It is looking really great!!


----------



## n0tiert (May 14, 2009)

Alv said:


> I found the side panel here, it is a Spanish shop
> 
> http://www.tienda-traxtore.com/tienda/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=4117
> 
> ...



Hi Alv,

if u are using a A.C Ryan Radgrill there is a pattern included if not make one from the grill also make shure u mount the upper bars and place the the grill directly after it, then u don´t skrew the mounting of the upper bars and the front I/O panel..... 
also u need to cut some from the grill in the I/O are so the cover will fit in the slot.











the side and top cover(s) need to be modified too due the 2mm of the grill just cut the part out


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 14, 2009)

Love the car protection you used for the cut outs and the wiring looks sic. Good idea for the water wetter, I may pick some up here this weekend and give it a shot.


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Hi Alv,
> 
> if u are using a A.C Ryan Radgrill there is a pattern included if not make one from the grill also make shure u mount the upper bars and place the the grill directly after it, then u don´t skrew the mounting of the upper bars and the front I/O panel.....
> also u need to cut some from the grill in the I/O are so the cover will fit in the slot.
> ...



that is pro


----------



## n0tiert (May 14, 2009)

here is the backside with some clean cablemanagement 






also sleeved the I/O and e s-ata, usb audio .... 2 more fans to do and i´m done with the sleeving....
yeeeah here i also need to remove the fingerprints .... hehe in that case the color black sux


----------



## Alv (May 14, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Hi Alv,
> 
> if u are using a A.C Ryan Radgrill there is a pattern included if not make one from the grill also make shure u mount the upper bars and place the the grill directly after it, then u don´t skrew the mounting of the upper bars and the front I/O panel.....
> also u need to cut some from the grill in the I/O are so the cover will fit in the slot.
> ...



Thanks a lot!!!! It was really helpful


----------



## phanbuey (May 15, 2009)

it looks so clean... the bigger the window the better for that case IMO.  Thats a work of art.


----------



## n0tiert (May 15, 2009)

Alv said:


> Thanks a lot!!!! It was really helpful



you´re welcome


----------



## n0tiert (May 15, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> it looks so clean... the bigger the window the better for that case IMO.  Thats a work of art.



thx phan,

yeeeaaah go clean ya case :shadedshu haha


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2009)

Some few updates i´ve done today.....

for better Airflow & cooling i used a broken fan cut the middle part out as shroud, glued it on the mesh fron brackets and mounted the scythe on it ....
















Also i added the Dominator Airflow Kit for the RAM to tweak em a bit more 






that´s it for today......  

damn, still waiting for the sidepanel window


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

The update does look good man! very good! it's a PITA to wait. I know that feeling! I do more now.. lol..


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The update does look good man! very good! it's a PITA to wait. I know that feeling! I do more now.. lol..



yepp, the stores over here always change the awaiting date ...... grrrrrrr

i think i will do some sleeve on the 24pin atx too, that looks kinda not finished .....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

that would look pretty sweet. Sleeving it would take away from the "wait" that you have to do on that one last piece!


----------



## Reventon (May 18, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Some few updates i´ve done today.....
> 
> for better Airflow & cooling i used a broken fan cut the middle part out as shroud, glued it on the mesh fron brackets and mounted the scythe on it ....
> 
> ...



Oh my. That thing looks like a fucking beast - no joke!


----------



## n0tiert (May 18, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Oh my. That thing looks like a fucking beast - no joke!



thx m8, i´ve done my best


----------



## Scrizz (May 18, 2009)

ooo can't w8 to see it with the sidepanel


----------



## n0tiert (May 20, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> ooo can't w8 to see it with the sidepanel



Finally my Store has the Sidepanel and it´s on the way to my house, also i ordered some white Kathodes, pics should be avaible on weekend i hope


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 20, 2009)

You lucky dog getting a side panel,

Post pics when it is on the case please


----------



## Scrizz (May 20, 2009)

w000h000!


----------



## n0tiert (May 23, 2009)

A fast sneek preview from the look of the case with a casewindow 
finally i received it 







will place the kathodes tonight.......








be prepared for more......


----------



## Cold Storm (May 23, 2009)

Lookin' good man! Lookin' good!


----------



## n0tiert (May 23, 2009)

.: Alone in the Dark :.​





Hope ya like it.... i do* 


*need to remove the dust


----------



## phanbuey (May 23, 2009)

the one problem with having white cathodes: dust.

looks good.


----------



## Scrizz (May 23, 2009)

very nice
awesome job there!
thx for sharing


----------



## _jM (May 23, 2009)

What size res is that? The 250mL or 400mL ? 

Those Cathodes really make everything shine that much more, looks great


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 23, 2009)

Awesome .


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

Woot! It's done!!! Sexyness man! Very sexy!!


----------



## n0tiert (May 24, 2009)

_jM said:


> What size res is that? The 250mL or 400mL ?
> 
> Those Cathodes really make everything shine that much more, looks great



It´s a 250ml from Magicool... looks huge, i know  i wanted to take a 150ml first but then i thought hmm a 250ml should be betta
nextime i preffer a 150ml hehe


----------



## n0tiert (May 24, 2009)

First of all i would like to thank all the great ppl here @ TPU for the help , positive and negativ criticism, assistance and guiding ....

without you and the inspiration in the forums i would never been started building such a great RIG !!

Also a big thx to Cyberdruid for taking the fear of Waterleaks 

thx m8´s !



PS: a RIG is never done as u self know for shure


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 24, 2009)

That is now officially the "Shaman of Sexy" in the cases here on TPU!


----------



## n0tiert (May 24, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> That is now officially the "Shaman of Sexy" in the cases here on TPU!



Thx WarEagleAU, 

The "Shaman of Sexy" hehe sounds kewl......

will do some sweet pictures and place it in the Case gallery


----------



## n0tiert (May 28, 2009)

Updates, updates, updates......

Here it is: 











let´s bring it on....


----------



## Scrizz (May 29, 2009)

alright
let the games begin


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 1, 2009)

i oc´d a bit today and here are the first results:






i really expected more from the phenom II 955 since my phenom 9950 BE results wasn´t that bad


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2009)

that is a beautiful OC on that Phenom II man!  keep in mind that 3dmark = teh suck in terms of measuring gaming perf.  That phenom II is probably oodles faster in a real game.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 1, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> that is a beautiful OC on that Phenom II man!  keep in mind that 3dmark = teh suck in terms of measuring gaming perf.  That phenom II is probably oodles faster in a real game.




Yeeah, but for the latest AMD CPU i really expected more power, maybe it finally unfolds his power only on AM3 based boards.... dunno
maybe i should go for the M4A79-T....

The different between my 9950 and the 955 is the less heat it produces


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2009)

hmmm... could be that your MB doesn't like that OC...  Are your other benchies on par with a Pii 955?

for instance, on this crap 750i, I get 13K cinebench with intel EIST off and 4Ghz on a q9650, and then get 17K with EIST on... its the wierdest thing.

Maybe try a lower OC to see if it makes a difference? dunno just a suggestion.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 1, 2009)

lower OC on a 955BE, don't you mean higher?


----------



## _jM (Jun 1, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> It´s a 250ml from Magicool... looks huge, i know  i wanted to take a 150ml first but then i thought hmm a 250ml should be betta
> nextime i preffer a 150ml hehe



Thank you for the reply..  Now I know NOT to get the 400mL EK res.. If thats the 250mL  then there is no way the 400mL will fit inside our Cosmos Case's LOL.. Man who in the hell would want a res that big? When looking on online shops for res's there is no way to be able to actually see how big they are untill you see one installed... man I think I just maybe going over to the 150mL now!

@ your Ocing.. If you really want a board (for cheap too) that is really going to show the potential of that chip you should look into getting the MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 board on newegg for $169.99 Also that board is just pure sex. Best looking AMD board I have ever seen and used. Me and my neighbor just ran some DICE runs on his and got  his chip to 5.322Ghz on all 4 cores.. Now it wasn't 100% stable but it was stable enough to run some 1M super Pi runs and a 3DMark 06 on it. Any ways here's the link to the board  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 1, 2009)

well I for one am getting the 250
dang, to bad we're not closer _jM


----------



## _jM (Jun 1, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> well I for one am getting the 250
> dang, to bad we're not closer _jM



right... If we were.. you could come chill wit me over at the neighbors and do DICE runs with his new Zalman Pot... Im sooo getting one of those very very soon.. When I first saw them come out I was a bit ify on wheather they would be good or not. Zalman really shines on this one. He's (my nieghbor) is getting 2 of the Zalman VGA DICE Pots for his 4890's.. I know its not mine but I think Im more excited than he is lloll!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 2, 2009)

Perhaps the OC would go better if you also OC'd your memory some? Try to find the right balance. That multiplier oc is just awesome but Id like to see the FSB turned up and in turn open up the memory more.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Perhaps the OC would go better if you also OC'd your memory some? Try to find the right balance. That multiplier oc is just awesome but Id like to see the FSB turned up and in turn open up the memory more.



I´ll give it a shoot ..... 
HTLink is@ 2600Mhz already


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 2, 2009)

notiert, i dont know if you posted this already... but are your CPU temps better than they were on air?  If so, by how much... also, is the rig quieter than it was on air? - just curious for my own purposes.

thanks


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> notiert, i dont know if you posted this already... but are your CPU temps better than they were on air?  If so, by how much... also, is the rig quieter than it was on air? - just curious for my own purposes.
> 
> thanks



Yeeah the temp´s are great, before there where arround 50+-° C  9950 140W TDP and i don´t wanna talk from the X2 if u know what i mean, in idle i have arround 29/30 and load depends on the OC  but usually arround 40° C for the noise, i can tell you also yes since the 1600 scythe´s run 1000-1100 rpm and i got rid of that sucking turbine of the X2

the thing is, cpu & gpu are mainly almost equal with the temps

didn´t add any additive yet !!! pure water and corrosions stuff + color


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 10, 2009)

hey _jM,

check this wb for the MSI 790FX-GD70











i´ll think it would make the board even more sexyness


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sexy wb


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 10, 2009)

ya


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 11, 2009)

Who makes that water block? It is sexy as hell and would look good on that MSI when I buy it.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 11, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Who makes that water block? It is sexy as hell and would look good on that MSI when I buy it.




A 2men Company from Germany,

http://www.anfi-tech.de

http://translate.google.de/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.anfi-tec.de%2Fproduct_info.php%2Finfo%2Fp99_Anfi-tec-MSI-790FX-fullcover-Waterblock.html%2FXTCsid%2Fb8bf218f593dbb6bb20fc4c1cb357adf&sl=de&tl=en&hl=de&ie=UTF-8

^^^translated from .de >.us

and i tell u one thing , these guys rock !

u could also have your own tag on it


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 11, 2009)

Today i played with Activision´s new Kickass Game "Prototype" a bit.

here are some first Screenshot FPS using FRAPS 1680x1050 2x AA All High

I´m a bit sad that Wizzard removed the TPUBench.... 

!! BEWARE Contains xplicit GORE & VIOLENCE !!!!   











game


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 12, 2009)

Damn  i knew it 

why i didn´t wait for that to come.....

http://techpowerup.com/101467/Cooler_Master_Readying_CM_Cosmos_Pure.html


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi m8´s,

Time for some new mod´s on the "Cosmos" Case.
Since there is no front Intake i thought about to mod it like this.
Original:






to this:







First i will shape some room in the front door with a 5mm notch and add some A.C. Ryan Mesh to it. Next prepare the aluminum plate
with the same size in height plus 1 - 1,5 cm on each side in width (both sides will be bended to align to door rounds)
the "cosmos" and lines will be shape´d in and for a good air intake there will be a 5mm standoff from main door.

for the bottom intake i will mount 2x 120 mm Fan´s for the HDD Cage
already have one for the 5 1/4 cage done here before 

Light mod between plate & door


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

That's going to look Sweet! Can't wait for it to be done man!


----------



## Alv (Nov 10, 2009)

waiting for updates!!


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 11, 2009)

ooo very nice
can't w8

I need to do something with my case too


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here is the result of the plate how i will set it up 






all values are in mm and hey i´m no draftsmen.  

i might have to check the measurement again when the door ist setup


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome bro, very awesome!


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 12, 2009)

very Pro


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 12, 2009)

thx, yeaaah i hope i will get it done next week,
this week i might have time to prepare the door.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 13, 2009)

don't forget
pics, pics, pics!!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 13, 2009)

np, Scrizz will do !
for you i will shot some extra nude Pic´s from it


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 14, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> np, Scrizz will do !
> for you i will shot some extra nude Pic´s from it



oooo


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 14, 2009)

n0tiert, just noticed you really did like the Shaman of Sexy I called your project and named it that. Very awesome bro!!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 18, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> n0tiert, just noticed you really did like the Shaman of Sexy I called your project and named it that. Very awesome bro!!



Yeah, mentioned that few entry´s before


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 18, 2009)

didnt see it the couple of months ago when you did. HA HA!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 18, 2009)

my front door project stuck´s a bit atm, my buddy can´t mount the front door/plate in the shape machine so i need to find a company who does water/lasercutting/shape with bigger mounting plate .... already wrote same mails but no feedback yet .... stay tuned..

if all fails i try it with my dremel and some key rasps......


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 18, 2009)

hope all goes well


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 19, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> hope all goes well



will try my best !


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 15, 2010)

any update on the door/ front of case i would love to know how to do that!!!


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 6, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> any update on the door/ front of case i would love to know how to do that!!!




not yet m8,

Since my job eats alot of time at the moment and some private homemods (decorating) 
i had no time yet, as soon it´s getting warm outside i´ll prepare it .... 
It needs some time to make it smooth and clean, i don´t wanna rush that project for the best result


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Folks,


Finally i found some time to start my front Air intake mod...., the fans will be covered by a 240 Radgrill, also i added another 120 Rad at the bottom 



Pictures of the added MagicCool 120 Slim Rad:















Here are the first picture of the front Air intake:


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 9, 2010)

o0o0 nice
can't wait to see it all!!!
wonder what else you're gonna add


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 9, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> o0o0 nice
> can't wait to see it all!!!
> wonder what else you're gonna add



Sup Scrizz,
well let´s see what Santa brings me this year


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 9, 2010)

n0tiert said:


> Sup Scrizz,
> well let´s see what Santa brings me this year



*satan 

nice build man


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally Up´n running,

















for the better look i need to replace the upper 5 1/4 slot fan also in a white led one


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 24, 2010)

That looks great, man.  I just moved from a Cosmos 1000 to a 700D and I have to say I love the Cosmos, but you made yours something special.

The thing that really bugged me about the Cosmos is when you take the door off.  I thought about making some foam or fiberglass caps to cover the unsightly vertical indents with that door off.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 24, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> That looks great, man.  I just moved from a Cosmos 1000 to a 700D and I have to say I love the Cosmos, but you made yours something special.
> 
> The thing that really bugged me about the Cosmos is when you take the door off.  I thought about making some foam or fiberglass caps to cover the unsightly vertical indents with that door off.



I´m still heading to prepare the frontdoor as mentioned before, i think i´ll start that in my Holidays to have plently of time for it

got pic´s of your Cosmos ?


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 24, 2010)

n0tiert said:


> I´m still heading to prepare the frontdoor as mentioned before, i think i´ll start that in my Holidays to have plently of time for it
> 
> got pic´s of your Cosmos ?



meh, sorry.  I read the first few posts and the last (looked pictures, really) and I didn't see you mention the door.

Nope, no pics of my Cosmos, it's still bone stock.  I am thinking about a Hello Kitty theme.


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 24, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> meh, sorry.  I read the first few posts and the last (looked pictures, really) and I didn't see you mention the door.
> 
> Nope, no pics of my Cosmos, it's still bone stock.  I am thinking about a Hello Kitty theme.



 Frontdoor

Frontplate


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 24, 2010)

n0tiert said:


> Frontdoor
> 
> Frontplate



That is SICK.


----------



## energylove (Oct 24, 2010)

Great inventer


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2010)

looking good n0tiert!
can't wait to see it with the door in place!


----------

